# New Owner, Let The Camping Begin!!



## sgtvolcane (Feb 14, 2008)

THIS IS NEW TO ME SO HERE I GO....OUR OUTBACK BECAME A MEMBER OF THE FAMILY JUST A FEW WEEKS AGO AND WE WANTED TO SHARE OUR EXPERIENCE. THIS IS OUR 2ND RV,THE 1ST BEING A JAYCO POP UP AND THIS TIME WE DECIDED TO SHOP ONLINE . AFTER LOOKING AT OUTBACK AND CHECKING ONLINE WE FOUND YOUR OUTBACKERS SITE AND THIS PROVIDED A WEALTH OF INFORMATION AND WE WERE ABLE TO READ 1ST HAND ACCOUNTS FROM MEMBERS WHO HAVE HAD A PLEASANT BUYING EXPERIENCE.
DECIDING ON THE FLOORPLAN WAS DEFINETLY THE HARDEST FOR US, WE JUST WANTED THEM ALL BUT BEING AN EVERYDAY BLUE COLLAR WORKING FAMILY THATS JUST WAS NOT GOING TO HAPPEN SO WE ORDERED THE 28KRS. BOTH OUR BOYS ARE INTO MOTOCROSS AND NOT WANTING A LARGER TOY HAULER THIS ONE GIVES US THE ROOM WE NEED.
WE PURCHASED OURS FROM MARCI AT LAKESHORE RV IN MUSKEGON MICHIGAN. WE SHOPPED ALL THE INTERNET DEALERS AND WE FOUND THEM TO BE THE LOWEST PRICE ,THE NEXT CLOSEST WAS HOLMAN MOTORS, LAKESHORE BEAT THEM BY OVER $1000.00, WITH THE EVER CHANGING ECONOMY EVERY DOLLAR SAVED IS MORE CAMPING TRIPS. OUR TRIP TO PICK IT UP WAS FUN AS WE DID IT DURING THE HOLIDAY BREAK AND SINCE THIS WAS THE BOYS PRESENT THEY WERE ALL THE MORE ANXIOUS. 
EVERYTHIING WENT AS PLANNED, THE TRIP WAS FUN AND THE DEALERSHIP WAS AWESOME, THE TRAILER WAS READY AND THEIR SERVICE DEPARTMENT WAS SUPER (THANKS MIKE), WE STAYED RIGHT AT THE DEALERSHIP OVERNIGHT TO TRY OUT OUR NEW TOY AND IT WAS A BLAST. WE DEPARTED THE FOLLOWING DAY AND I DONT THINK TRAVELING SUCH A LONG DISTANCE WITH KIDS HAS EVER BEEN MORE FUN, FROM RESTROOM BREAKS TO HAVING LUNCH ON THE ROAD OUR NEW OUTBACK IS THE BEST . UPON ARRIVING HOME WE SETUP IN THE DRIVEWAY AND HAVE YET TO PUT IT AWAY, WE DID HAVE ONE ITEM THAT WE HAD TO CALL ABOUT, THE SCREEN IN THE KITCHEN WINDOW AS SLIGHTLY BENT SO WE CALLED MARCI WHO WAS UNAVAILABLE AND WE SPOKE TO ADAM THE OWNER . ADAM OVERNIGHTED US A REPLACEMANT SCREEN AND I WAS ABLE TO INSTALL IT MYSELF QUICKLY, BEYOND THAT WE HAVE HAD NO OTHER ISSUES.
NOW WE JUST HOPE ALL THIS SNOW MELTS SO WE CAN GET READY TO ENJOY SPRING BREAK IN OUR OUTBACK. THANKS AGAIN TO MARCI , ADAM, MIKE AND ALL AT LAKESHORE RV, WE WILL SEND YOU PICTURES OF OUR ADVENTURES AND LOOK FORWARD TO MORE POSTS!!

SINCERELY, BIKER CAMPERS FOR LIFE!!
P.S. ANYONE KOW OF A GOOD TWO TIRE TIE DOWN FOR 125CC BIKES?


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

congratulations and welcome aboard.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Congrats on the Outback and welcome!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi sgtvolcane
















and









Enjoy your new "Roo"! We love ours


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Welcome and congratulations! Most of us remember that feeling of picking up the new Outback. Many of us also moved up from pop-ups. We are so glad you found us. Post often and enjoy! You're now one of the Outbackers family!


----------



## Piecemaker (Nov 15, 2007)

Welcome and Congrats on your new tt.









Sounds like you had a good trip and experience.

What part of the country are you from? There are quite a few rallys coming up this year.

Again Welcome.

Brian


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Welcome!! Hope to see you at a rally or 2 this year!!
Ember


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and Congrats on the New TT









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WELCOME!! WELCOME!! WELCOME!!*


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

A big Hello from the great State of Texas! Welcome to our world.

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to this wonderful site! You are going to love your OB. 
Happy Camping
Chabbie1


----------



## Chasgirl (Aug 15, 2006)

Welcome New Outbacker!

You are going to LOVE it. One drawback I've found is not having enough TIME to camp more. Maybe that's what makes my Outback memories so special.

Have Fun!


----------



## outtatown (Feb 15, 2005)

Welcome to our Outback family! We've had ours since Sept. 04....but unlike you we went the long way around the bend...pop up (old, used),new pop up, Hybrid (Roo), TT (Springdale...loved it) and then our Outback fiver. We've had virtually no problems to speak of (well, maybe one, which I think could have been user error...locking myself out, but we wont go into that again). Ours is kept at a seasonal site and we use it as a lakehome. Get used to people walking in and saying, "Gosh, it's so light and cheery! I've never been in a trailer that's so open!"

Happy trails!










Oh, and you'll hear of many who long for more Outback time...that's why we "planted" ours, we couldn't get it out of storage in time to do as much camping as we'd like...so we set her down and now we use her every other weekend from early March to late Oct. Never thought we'd do such a thing, but so glad we did. It's really a blessing for our family - the boys have been camping since they were infants and it's done them nothing but good in my estimation.


----------



## hpapa4 (Apr 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new Outback. I am glad to see you on board.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

congratulations and welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)




----------

